# Wade fishing partner for Galveston area



## Poppi (6 mo ago)

I’m retired and looking for someone to wade fish with on weekdays. I don’t have a boat and I prefer wade fishing but almost all of my fishing has been done on Padre Island. I’m not too familiar with Galveston but want to hook up with someone who is. I’d be happy to meet with you to discuss our mutual interests and fishing compatibility if you’d like.


----------



## medina19 (May 22, 2019)

Message sent


----------



## Waterboy21 (3 mo ago)

I’m also looking for someone to fish with as I just moved to Galveston. I have two boats and extra gear if you need anything.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

well have any of you guys hooked up?? sounds like some good opportunities for all.


----------



## Waterboy21 (3 mo ago)

I’ve met some great guys, but through instagram. Had some amazing trips and lots of good conversations!


----------

